# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه روزانه

## Joker72

سلام دوستان.
تو این مدت که از فعالیت دوباره م تو سایت انجمن کنکور میگذره با چند نفر کنکوری آشنا شدم که اکثرشون سال دومه که دارن کنکور میدن یعنی دیگه مدرسه نمیرن.
سال دوم که خودم کنکور دادم خیلی مزخرف بود چون مدرسه نمیرفتم از درس دور شدم و فقط تو آزمونا چندنفر کنکوری رو میدیدم.
درحالی که سال اول با دوستام تو مدرسه برنامه روزانه میزاشتیم و هر روز برسیش میکردیم همین باعث می شد یه حس رقابت بینمون ایجاد بشه مثلا وقتی میدیدم فلان دوستم دیروز 8 ساعت مطالعه داشته من دوست داشتم 8 ساعت و نیم درس بخونم.
الان هم برای اینکه این حس بین شما عزیزان ایجاد بشه این تاپیک رو زدم.
روال کار اینجوریه هرکدوم میایم برنامه ای که واسه فردا گذاشتیم رو تو یه پست مینویسیم (*برنامه باید برای 24 ساعت باشه*)
بعد 24 ساعت میایم و  میگیم که چقد تونستیم بهش عمل کنیم و برنامه بقیه رو هم نگاه میکنیم.
اینجوری اگه مثلا شما بیاید و ساعت مطالعه خودتون رو 5 ساعت ثبت کنید و اون طرف ببینید که مثلا کمدین 10 ساعت درس خونده یه حس رقابت درونتون ایجاد میشه که بخواین فردا شما هم ساعت مطالعه رو به حداقل 8 ساعت برسونید.
و اگه این تاپیک رو هر روز دنبال کنید میبینید که بعد یه مدت شما یه دفتر برنامه ریزی پر کردید.
...............
...............
*از همه دوستانی که قراره تو این برنامه شرکت کنن خواهش میکنم که حداقا یه هفته به کارشون ادامه بدن.*
و فک نکنم لازم باشه بگم پست *اسپم* ندید.
.............

----------


## Joker72

خودم اولین برنامه رو میزارم.
من فردا چون کلاس ندارم ساعت 12 از خواب بیدار میشم و تا ساعت 1 یه چیزی میخورم و آماده درس خوندن میشم.
از ساعت 1 تا ساعت 3 درس میخونم و ساعت 3 تا 5 بیرونم.
5.30 تا 8 یه کتاب خیلی مسخره داریم که شنبه هم باید امتحانش رو بدم که اونو میخونم.
ساعت 8 تا 10.30 غذا میخورم و احتمالا یه چرتی هم بزنم.
ساعت 10.5 تا 1 یه کتاب دیگه هست که باید اونو بخونم.
1میام اینجا و میگم چقد تونستم برنامه رو عملی کنم.
من تقریبا یه ماهه روزایی که دانشگاه نمیرم اینجوری درس میخونم (مگه اینکه اومده باشم اینجا) و *اونایی که نوشتم 2.30 دقیقه درس میخونم اینجوریه که یه ساعت درس و 20 دقیقه استراحت بینش میزارم و واسه بار دوم 1.10 دقیقه میخونم.*
*من که کنکوری نیستم 7 ساعت درس میخونم شما چی؟؟؟*

----------


## Takfir

فعلا که از خواب بیدار شدم مامان بابام خوابن!

منتظرم بیدار شن صبحونه بخوریم!

بعد میرم درس بخونم!

برنامه امروزم مرور مباحث شنبه یکشنبه هستش!

تا ساعت دو یا حداکثر سه برناممو تموم میکنم!

سه تا چهار نتم!

از چهار میرم بیرون شب ساعت هشت میام!

از ساعت هشت تا نه یا ده به وبم میرسم!

از ده میرم ده تا لغت زبان و ده تا لغت ادبیات و دو سه تا تاریخ ادبیات حفظ میکنم!

و کپه مرگمو میزارم:yahoo (4):

----------


## nahid

ساعت 6و نیم بیدار شدم. خونه رو تمیز کردم . صبحونه هم خوردم. 1 فصل زیست خوندم. تا شب برنامم  زیست و عربیه. چون خیلی عقبم تو این دو تا درس.  امیدوارم مثل بقیه روز ها موفق باشم.

----------


## soghrat

پس منو چی میگی که ازسال اول راهنمایی تاالان که کنکوری ام غیرحضوری میخونم ومعدلم همش خوب بوده غیر سوم که شد16

----------


## nahid

> پس منو چی میگی که ازسال اول راهنمایی تاالان که کنکوری ام غیرحضوری میخونم ومعدلم همش خوب بوده غیر سوم که شد16


چرا این همه سال غیر حضوری؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## soghrat

چون شهرمرزی بودم

----------


## Parniya

مرسی عاقا محتسم 
مشابه

روزی چد ساعت مطالعه می کنید؟ ( مخصوص کنکوری های 94 )

♥♥دفتر ثبت ساعت مطالعه از نوع دیگر !!!♥♥

----------


## SonaMi

> مرسی عاقا محتسم 
> مشابه
> 
> روزی چد ساعت مطالعه می کنید؟ ( مخصوص کنکوری های 94 )
> 
> ♥♥دفتر ثبت ساعت مطالعه از نوع دیگر !!!♥♥


اسم دوستمون معتصم است .

ولی اگه دقت کنید این تاپیک فرق داره با بقیه ...

----------


## Parniya

> اسم دوستمون معتصم است .
> 
> ولی اگه دقت کنید این تاپیک فرق داره با بقیه ...



ممنون از شما!!
این محتسم ک من میگم خودشون میدونن جریانشو
منم نگفتم تاپیک تکراری 
*مشابه* و تکراری فرق داره عاقا سینا
اگه نظری دارید پ خ یا بازدید بدید ک تاپیک پست اسپم نداشته باشه

مرسی

----------


## soghrat

امروز7ساعت خوندم کلی تمام

----------


## shadab shariati

امروز تقریبا 8ساعت خوندم بالاخره استارتو زدم....! فردا ایشالا 10 ساعت :شیمی(2ساعت) ادبیات(1/5) زیست(2/5)  -استراحت-فیزیک(2) زبان انگلیسی(1) ریاضی( 1 اگه تونستم1/5)

----------


## Joker72

سلامی دوباره بر دوستان گرامی.
ممنون از همه اونایی که تو این برنامه ریزی شرکت کردن.

امروز رو نتونستم 7 ساعت بخونم چون وقتی رفتم بیرون دیر برگشتم واسه همین کلا شد 5 ساعت.

فردا من (2 ساعت باغبانی)، (2 ساعت دامپروری)، (1 ساعت 504)، (2 ساعت آبیاری)، (واگه حوصله داشتم شاید باغبانی رو 1 ساعت دیگه هم بخونم"شنبه امتحانش رو دارم").

----------


## venus95

امروز نتونستم زیادبخوندم
فردا ایشالا2ساعت دینی/ 5ساعت زیست/3ساعت شیمی/2ساعت فیزیک

----------


## Tinker Bell

امشب ساعت 3:30 میخوابم.صبح ساعت 9:30 پا میشم.(هر چند هیچ وقت پا نمیشم!اما سعیم رو میکنم ایندفه تا آبروم نره خخخخخخخ)
بعدش به برفی سر میزنم  :Yahoo (21):  اگه حالش بهتر شده بود روحیه میگرم و ادامه میدم.اگه حالش خیلی بد بود دیگه ادامه نمیدم برنامه رو  :Yahoo (21): 
در صورت ادامه دادن....
میرم صبحانه میخورم تا ساعت 10.
10:15 شروع میکنم تا 12:15 میدرسم.
بعدش یه ربع میوه میخورم و واسه برفی غذا میبرم.
12:30 تا 2 میدرسم.بعدش ناهار و استراحت تا 3.
3:15 شروع میکنم تا 4:15 عمومی میخونم.
بعدش چرت میزنم تا 5  :Yahoo (21): 
5 شیر میخورم تا 5:30
5:30 استارت میزنم تا 7:30
7:30 به برفی غذا میدم و خودم میوه میخورم.
بعدشم اگه شد دوباره میرم دامپزشک.....
1 ساعتم بعدش عمومی میخونم میشه 7:30 جمعا درس خوندن.
بد نیس  :Yahoo (21): 
(اشتباهی تو یه تاپیک دیگه پست گذاشته بودم  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## Joker72

*امروز 3 ساعت باغبانی، 1 ساعت 504 و 2 ساعت آبیاری خوندم.
یه ساعت بیشتر از دیروز اما بازم مثل دیروز 2 ساعت با اون چیزی که قرار گذاشته بودم اختلاف داشت.
فردا ساعت 2 امتحان باغبانی دارم پس قبل امتحان 3 ساعت میخونمش.
2 ساعت آبیاری و 1 ساعت هم 504 میخونم.*

----------


## Lara27

فردا 3 ساعت شیمی 3 ساعت زیست 3 ساعت ریاضی

----------


## eli94

> فردا 3 ساعت شیمی 3 ساعت زیست 3 ساعت ریاضی


عمومی چی پس؟ 9ساعت اختصاصی خسه میشی

----------


## angel

پاک کردم کمدین  :Yahoo (1):  
برنامه فردای من: 
زیست 4
شیمی 2.5
فیزیک 2
ریاضی 2

----------


## zn.d

> پاک کردم کمدین  
> برنامه فردای من: 
> زیست 4
> شیمی 2.5
> فیزیک 2
> ریاضی 2


پس عمومی نمیخونی؟

----------


## Fighter_queen

فردا5ساعت میخونم

----------


## ammir

برنامه امروز شنبه ۱۵ اذر 

۸.۳۰ تا ۱۰.۳۰ زیست 
۱۱ تا ۱۲ عربی 
۱۳ تا ۱۴.۳۰ ریاضی 
۱۵ تا ۱۷ شیمی 
۱۸ تا ۲۰ دینی 
۲۱ تا ۲۲.۳۰ فیزیک 
۲۳ تا ۲۳.۳۰ ژنتیک

----------


## konkuriha

البته این که هر روز بیایید اینترنت خودش یه فکر مشغولی میاره و حتی اختلاف نظر ها تو برنامه ریزی اذیت کننده است

----------


## angel

> پس عمومی نمیخونی؟


برا تفریح میخونمش جزو برنامم نیست خخ

----------


## BackStreetBoys

3 ساعت زیست   2/5 ساعت فیزیک  1/5 ساعت ریاضی  1 ساعت عربی  1 دینی و قرابت   .اگرم تهش چیزی موند ، شب سریال میبینم  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## Joker72

شنبه سخت ترین امتحان عمرم رو دادم ولی فک کنم نتیجه بگیره.
واسه یک شنبه:
2 ساعت آبیاری
2 ساعت دامپروری
2 ساعت ترویج کشاورزی
1 ساعت 504

----------


## angel

امروز تا حالاش که افتضاح بود. دوستم سر زده اومد خونمون  :Yahoo (2): 
2.5 ساعت فیزیک
2.5 ساعت شیمی
3 ساعت زیست
1.5 ساعت ریاضی
باید تا شب بخونم همشو  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mona_sh365

> امروز تا حالاش که افتضاح بود. دوستم سر زده اومد خونمون 
> 2.5 ساعت فیزیک
> 2.5 ساعت شیمی
> 3 ساعت زیست
> 1.5 ساعت ریاضی
> باید تا شب بخونم همشو


همه اختصاصی ها رو با هم می خونین خسته نمیشین؟

----------


## mohamadj07

> همه اختصاصی ها رو با هم می خونین خسته نمیشین؟


احتمالا عقب مونده میخواد اینا رو بیاره جلو...

----------


## angel

> همه اختصاصی ها رو با هم می خونین خسته نمیشین؟


مجبورم فعلا.
حجم خیلی زیاده منم عقبم.

----------


## mika

> مجبورم فعلا.
> حجم خیلی زیاده منم عقبم.


منم یکم عقبم 
  هرچی میخونی تمومی نداره  :Y (726):

----------


## angel

> منم یکم عقبم 
> ***** هرچی میخونی تمومی نداره


اینی که ستاره دار شده ل ا م ص ب نبوده احیانا؟؟خخخخ
آره آزمون های جمع بندی خیلی فشار میاد کلا.
حجم درس ها وحشتناکه.
خوبه شما باز یه کم عقبی. من که شیمی و فیزیک خیلی درسای دیگمو عقب انداخت.
حالا این تاپیک مال نوشتن برنامه روزانس فقط اینجا پست بدید راجع به این چیزا خخ: آغازی دوباره(فارغ التحصیلان تجربی)

----------


## shadab shariati

امروز 9 ساعت فردا ایشالازیست (2/5ساعت) شمی(2) عربی(1/5) فیزیک(1/45)  (ریاضی1/45) زبان انگلیسی(0/5 تا 1)

----------


## angel

امروز 8 و نیم 
3.5 زیست
5 شیمی!
فردا رو نمیدونم

----------


## N a v i d

منم شرکت میکنم بلکه ببینم میشه اماری از خودم به دست بیارم
1ساعت عربی
1.5 زبان فارسی
2.5 زیست
1.5 شیمی
1.5 ریاضی

8ساعت


پ،ن:احساس میکنم عقبم
البته شیمی و زیستم نه ها
ریاضی و مخصوصا فیزیک
فیزیک نور و حرکت و جریان و الکتریسیته ساکن و مغناطیس را خوندم و تست هم زدم اما انگار نه انگار ... هیچی حس میکنم یادم نیست
ترسیدم بد فرم

----------


## sako

بچه ها من از شنبه دیگه نمیدونستم چی بخونم.هفته اول همه رو تموم کردم دیگه از شنبه حوصله خوندن نداشتم هرچی کتاباو تستای نشان دار میخوندم بلد بودم از اون موقع ساعت مطالعم کاهش پیدا کرده ورسیده به 5/5 ساعت در روز..حالا واسه فردا فقط یک ساعت تابع دارم با 1 ساعت تست مقاومت ها و 1 ساعت تست معارف...دیگه همه رو بلدم..نمیدونم چیکار کنم..کمک

----------


## konkuriha

بهتره کمی روش هاتون رو نقد هم بکنید یه سری تو یه روز n ساعت یه درس رو خوندن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohamadj07

> بهتره کمی روش هاتون رو نقد هم بکنید یه سری تو یه روز n ساعت یه درس رو خوندن


خیلی ها پذیرا نیستن و حتی میبینید واکنش شدید هم نشون میدن...

----------


## konkuriha

برید مطالعه کنید و ببینید بهتره که درس رو به جای 6 ساعت تو یه روز خوندن توی 3 روز روزی 2 ساعت بخونید هم منحنی فراموشی این رو می گه هم روش برتر ها
و هم اینکه هر روز شما می تونید درس روز قبل رو یه مرور کنید و عملا در زمان خواندن هم چند بار مرور کردید.

----------


## Purple NarSiS

برنامه ی دیروز و امروز و فردای من : 0 ساعت درس خوندن
خیلی ناراحتم  :Yahoo (19): (
جراحی دندونم کلا از کار و زندگی انداختم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Joker72

> برید مطالعه کنید و ببینید بهتره که درس رو به جای 6 ساعت تو یه روز خوندن توی 3 روز روزی 2 ساعت بخونید هم منحنی فراموشی این رو می گه هم روش برتر ها
> و هم اینکه هر روز شما می تونید درس روز قبل رو یه مرور کنید و عملا در زمان خواندن هم چند بار مرور کردید.



منم با حرف ایشون کاملا موافقم برنامه نباید فقط رو یه درس تمرکز کنه.
درس های دیگه هم مهم هستن مثلا برای رشته تجربی درسته خوندن زیست خیلی خیلی مهمه ولی این درس رو همه میخونن پس باید رو درس هایی که بقیه شاید یه کم باهاش مشکل دارن هم کار کنید (مثل ریاضی و فیزیک) بعضی وقتا این دروس تاثیرش میتونه از زیست هم بیشتر باشه.
مخصوصا برای دانش آموزان متوسط خوندن درس زمین شناسی توصیه میشه چون خیلی موثره و خیلی هم رتبه سازه.

----------


## eli94

> منم با حرف ایشون کاملا موافقم برنامه نباید فقط رو یه درس تمرکز کنه.
> درس های دیگه هم مهم هستن مثلا برای رشته تجربی درسته خوندن زیست خیلی خیلی مهمه ولی این درس رو همه میخونن پس باید رو درس هایی که بقیه شاید یه کم باهاش مشکل دارن هم کار کنید (مثل ریاضی و فیزیک) بعضی وقتا این دروس تاثیرش میتونه از زیست هم بیشتر باشه.
> مخصوصا برای دانش آموزان متوسط خوندن درس زمین شناسی توصیه میشه چون خیلی موثره و خیلی هم رتبه سازه.


اینکه که گفتین متوسطا زمین میخوننو قبول ندارم ..اتفاقا تک رقمیا و اونایی که داروسازی میخوان زمین میخونن بیشتر

----------


## Joker72

> اینکه که گفتین متوسطا زمین میخوننو قبول ندارم ..اتفاقا تک رقمیا و اونایی که داروسازی میخوان زمین میخونن بیشتر



شما درست میگید ولی تاثیرش برای متوسط ها خیلی زیاده.
معمولا اونایی که واسه زیرگروه یک میخونن زمین رو حذف میکنن طبیعی هم هست چون ضریبش صفره.
بعضی ها هم هستن که درسشون تو دوران دبیرستان خوب بوده ولی کنکوری های خوبی نیستن اونا میان سوابق تحصیلیشون رو نگا میکنن و الکی میگن ما زیرگروه یک رو میخوایم و این گروه هم زمین رو حذف میکنن (که این گروه تو کنکور خیلی زیاد هستن) پس اگه یه دانش آموز درحد متوسط بخواد با این گروه رقابت کنه زمین شناسی میشه برگ برندش.

----------


## Joker72

فردا 5 ساعت.
1 ساعت 504
2 ساعت باغبانی
2 ساعت اصول ترویج

----------


## rezbakin

دیروز 
2ساعت شیمی---محلول ها
2ساعت زیست----تست 6و7پیش 50تا از هرکدوم
2ساعت ریاضی-----توابع و معادلات
2ساعت فیزیک-----نوسان
1.5ساعت عربی----تست وصف و اضافه خوندن نواسخ
1.5 ساعت دینی---10تا16دوم

----------


## Joker72

از جمعه ها متنفرم.
5 ساعت میخونم.
2 ساعت ترویج کشاورزی.
2 ساعت جامعه شناسی روستایی.
1 ساعت 504.

----------


## rezbakin

دیروز 
2ساعت شیمی---محلول ها
2ساعت زیست----فتوسنتز
2ساعت ریاضی-----تشابه
2ساعت فیزیک-----نوسان
1.5ساعت زبان----مرور6تا8پیش
1.5 ساعت ادبیات---تست فصل 6تا9پیش
* اختصاصیا هر روز ثابته عمومیا رو عوض می کنم بنظرتون درسته؟*

----------


## ubonse

فک کنم باید راجع به برنامت تجدید نظر کنی، روزی 3 یا 4 تا درس بیشتر نباید بخونی، اونطور که تو میخونی تا رو هر درس گرم میکنی باید بری سراغ بعدی و بعدی هم تا گرم کنی بعدی... خود دانی... به امید پیروزی...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من از ساعت 8 تا اذون ظهر و حدود 1 ریاضیات میخونم (دیفرانسیل تحلیلی گسسته)
از 2 تا اذون مغرب و 7  شیمی یا فیزیک میخونم
از 8:30 تا 10:30 هم عمومی میخونم...
البته تو خوده این تایما هم استراحت زیادی میکنم و در کل شاید روزی 9 ساعت بخونم....
با توکل به خدا در انتظار نتیجه ای هستم که به نفعمه، وحتی اگه رتبم 30000 بیاد ناراحت نمیشم چون توکل به خدا کردم.... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Joker72

*فردا 7 ساعت.
2 ساعت باغبانی
4 ساعت آبیاری
1 ساعت 504*

----------


## shadab shariati

ایشالا فردا زیست(3)-شیمی(2)-عربی(1)-ریاضی(1/5)-فیزیک(1/5)      مجموع :9  (بازم بعد یه هفته 0 خوندن) ویرایش کردم حالا چی؟

----------


## soghrat

امروز 8ساعت3.30زبان
2ساعت تاریخ ایران وجهان
1ساعت ادبیات
علوم اجتماعی1ساعت
30دقیقه مرور اعلام ادبیات پیش

----------


## TeacherBahrami

امروز تا اینجا : 
2 ساعت ادبیات 
2 ساعت عربی

----------


## Tinker Bell

فردا اگه 10 ساعت رو نخونم نمیام انجمن!!!
ریاضی - زیست - عربی - زبان

----------


## neonato

امروز
زیست 3س
ریاضی 2س
دینی 1.5 سال
زبان 1س

----------


## angel

سلام سلام
امروز 12 ( باید 13 میشد عصر یه ساعت اومدم انجمن نشد  :Yahoo (21):  )
ریاضی : 2ساعت
ادبیات: 1ساعت
شیمی : 2.5  ساعت
فیزیک: 2ساعت
عربی:1.5 ساعت
زیست: 2ساعت  :Yahoo (68): 
دینی: 45 دقیقه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21): 
زبان : 15 دقیقه

----------


## TeacherBahrami

من غروب که از سر کار برگشتم یه ساعت خوابیدم 
تا الان هم 
45 دقیقه زبان 
45 دقیقه دینی

----------


## TIGER

آقا من می خوام روزی 5 ساعت بخونم ولی همیشه تا 3/30 میرسه دیگه نمی خونم به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟

----------


## amin dehghan

دیروز 6:30(صبح مدرسه بودم) :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
ادبیات:3 ساعت
زیست1:30 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
شیمی:1 ساعت
ریاضی:1 ساعت

----------


## angel

تا حالا 7 ساعت

ریاضی 2 ساعت

ادبیات 1 ساعت

شیمی 2 ساعت

فیزیک 2 ساعت

بازم کاش بشه تا شب بخونم همه چیم به هم ریخت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام سلام
> امروز 12 ( باید 13 میشد عصر یه ساعت اومدم انجمن نشد  )
> ریاضی : 2ساعت
> ادبیات: 1ساعت
> شیمی : 2.5  ساعت
> فیزیک: 2ساعت
> عربی:1.5 ساعت
> زیست: 2ساعت 
> دینی: 45 دقیقه  
> زبان : 15 دقیقه


برنامت اشتباهه در روز نباید بیشتر از 5  درس رو خون من خودم هر روز چهار تا رو میخونم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

فیلا 2ساعت زبان.... خدامرگم نده چقدر کم می خونم حالا فردا رو داشته باش  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ubonse

> امروز تا اینجا : 
> 2 ساعت ادبیات 
> 2 ساعت عربی


به نظرم عمومي ها رو هميشه بزار واسه آخرين درساي روزت...

----------


## soghrat

> به نظرم عمومي ها رو هميشه بزار واسه آخرين درساي روزت...


نه اینطوری خیلی فشار روادم زیادمیشه وسخته

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> به نظرم عمومي ها رو هميشه بزار واسه آخرين درساي روزت...


آخه تو رشته ی ما مهمترین رقابت برای کسب رتبه های برتر توی عمومی هاس. چون اونایی که دنبال زیر صد هستن عموما توی همه ی درسای تخصصی از قبل آمادگی لازم رو دارن و بیشتر تمرکز رو روی عمومی ها میزارن که بتونن نتیجه ی دلخواه رو بگیرن
البته من توی تخصصی ها ، تو درس مکالمه یخورده اشکال دارم که دارم سعی میکنم در کنار عمومی ها، اونم نم نم بهترش کنم

----------


## angel

امروز 7 ساعت ( صب دیر پاشدم بله  :Yahoo (21):  )

شیمی 2ساعت

ریاضی 2 ساعت

زیست 2 ساعت

ادبیات 1 ساعت

----------


## javad76

امروز امتحان داشتم کلاس زبانم داشتم حدودای 5 ساعت بیشتر نتونستم درس بخونم




> امروز 7 ساعت ( صب دیر پاشدم بله  )
> 
> شیمی 2ساعت
> 
> ریاضی 2 ساعت
> 
> زیست 2 ساعت
> 
> ادبیات 1 ساعت


می تونم برنامه ی فرداتون رو بپرسم؟

----------


## angel

> می تونم برنامه ی فرداتون رو بپرسم؟



فردا والا بیشتر میخوام اختصاصی بخونم تو فکرمه که

زیست 3.5

ریاضی 2

فیزیک 2.5

شیمی 2.5

ادبیاتم 1

ایشالا بشه بخونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## javad76

> فردا والا بیشتر میخوام اختصاصی بخونم تو فکرمه که
> 
> زیست 3.5
> 
> ریاضی 2
> 
> فیزیک 2.5
> 
> شیمی 2.5
> ...


شما شنبه امتحان دارین؟ چه درسی؟

----------


## angel

> شما شنبه امتحان دارین؟ چه درسی؟


نه ما امتجانامونو پارسال دادیم رفت  :Yahoo (4): 

من امسال مدرسه نمیرم  :Yahoo (1): 

اگه امتحان دارین توصیه میکنم که یه ثانیه هم وقت تلف نکنین. مثلا اگه واسه زبان مثلا 3 روز وقت دادن بهتون و میتونین

توی نصف روز تمومش کنین کل زمانا رو تلف نکنین بعد زبان رو توی همون نصف روز بخونین. از بقیه زمانا برا زدن تست های 

بیشتر از اون درس یا درسای دیگه استفاده کنین که تا آخر امتحانا بتونین یه جمع بندی عالی کنین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## javad76

> نه ما امتجانامونو پارسال دادیم رفت 
> 
> من امسال مدرسه نمیرم 
> 
> اگه امتحان دارین توصیه میکنم که یه ثانیه هم وقت تلف نکنین. مثلا اگه واسه زبان مثلا 3 روز وقت دادن بهتون و میتونین
> 
> توی نصف روز تمومش کنین کل زمانا رو تلف نکنین بعد زبان رو توی همون نصف روز بخونین. از بقیه زمانا برا زدن تست های 
> 
> بیشتر از اون درس یا درسای دیگه استفاده کنین که تا آخر امتحانا بتونین یه جمع بندی عالی کنین



آها ببخشید 
حواسم نبودکه شما فارغ التحصیل هستین!

منم سعی م کنم همین کار رو کنم.

امتحان بعدیمون یک شنبه ، شیمی هست و چون از فصل 1 و 2 و اوایل فصل 3 هست واین مباحث نسبتا آسونن. تصمیم دارم 80 درصد وقتم رو بذارم روی درسای دیگه

مچکرم

----------


## -ava-

سلام دوستان
امروز بخاطر یه سری مشکلات نتونستم بخونم...خیلی ناراحتم:yahoo (2):
ولی برنامه فردام اینه:
2/30زیست
2شیمی
1/30ریاضی
1/30فیزیک
1زبان
1ادبیات
اگه اخرشبی هم وقت شد دینی30 مین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## shima..

فردا:
ادبیات 1:30
زیست 3
شیمی 2
فیزیک 1:30 تا 2
عربی 1:30

----------


## ubonse

> نه اینطوری خیلی فشار روادم زیادمیشه وسخته


منم به همين خاطر ميگم آخر بخونه، چون آخر روز فشار و خستگي زياده و اگه عمومي رو بد بخونيم هم باز چيزي نميشه...

----------


## shima..

امروز که نه فیزیک خوندم نه زیست نه عربی! :Yahoo (101): 
فردا:
دینی 1
زیست 3
زبان 1
شیمی 2
عربی 2
ریاضی 1:30 تا 2
امیدوارم که انجام بشه

----------


## shima..

هورااا! انجامش دادم! :Yahoo (99): 
فردا:
ادبیات 1:30
زیست 3
زبان 1:15
شیمی 1:45 تا 2
عربی 1:30 تا 2
فیزیک 1:30 تا 2

----------


## TeacherBahrami

امروز تا اینجا : 
45 دقیقه دینی
45 دقیقه زبان عمومی
45 دقیقه زبان تخصصی

----------


## angel

امروز : 

ریاضی 6 و نیم ساعت

عربی 1ساعت

زیست 2ساعت

ادبیات 1 ساعت

----------


## eli94

فردازیست 2شیمی2زمین 1ریاضی2عربی1زیان 0.5دینی 1ابیات 1.5

----------


## milad 22

فردا 1.5 زیست . 1.5 ریاضی . 1.5 فیزیک . 2 شیمی . 1.5 عربیات :yahoo (4):. 1 ادب . 1 معارف اوسلامی

----------


## shima..

زبان نخوندم!

فردا:
فیزیک 1:30
دینی  1
زیست 3
زبان 1:30
شیمی 2
عربی 2

----------


## konkuriha

داشتن یه طرح درس هفتگی و بعد ریختن برنامه روزانه خیلی کمک کننده است

----------


## Tinker Bell

امروز کتابخونه رفتم...ولی 8 ساعت بیشتر نتونستم بخونم
5 ساعت هم ساعت خوابم بود
اولین قدمی ک برداشتم کنار گذاشتن گوشیم بود....که خیلی تا الان کمکم کرده....
 قدمای بعدیو هم ب زودی بر میدارم  :Yahoo (2): 
فردا 12 ساعت میخونم اگه زود بیدار شم...چون کتابخونه هم نمیرم
پیش به سوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## BackStreetBoys

8 ساعت

اصلا خوب نبود !

صبح که 2 ساعت سر بازیه ایران گذشت

2ساعتم که اینجام   :Yahoo (19): (

باید 12 ساعت میخوندم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## eli94

امروز11ساعت خوندم...فردام 12ساعت...3 ساعت زیست..2ساعت شیمی..3ساعت فیزیک...1ساعت دینی..2ساعت ادبیات..1ساعت عربی

----------


## Joker72

فردا باید حداقل 10 ساعت یه کتاب رو بخونم واقعا مزخرفه.
حداقل شماها اشتباه منو تکرار نکنید و همه چیز رو واسه ایام امتحانات نزارید.
خداااااااااااااااااااا باید 11 ساعت اقتصاد بخونم.....:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## angel

فردا :

همه چی در همه  :Yahoo (94): 

یه روز متفاوت 

عالی

بیست 

میسازم 

که خوشحالت کنم

----------


## milad 22

حدودای ۶ بتونم بیدار شم حدودا ۱۰ ساعت میخونم چند روزه عمومی نخوندم اصن

----------


## Tinker Bell

فردا ساعت 10 پا میشم...11 میرم کلاس فیزیک تا 1...
بعد ناهار میخورم تا 2:30
3 شرو میکنم تا 5 فیزیک نوسان میخونم...
5:15 تا 6:30 دینی میخونم
6:45 تا 8:45 زیست گیاهی میخونم
9 تا 11 عربی ماهینی میبینم...
نیم ساعت میرم نت
11:30 تا 12:30 شیمی اسید و باز میبینم یا از رو ونوس یا از رو آفبا (تو دو راهی گیر کردم  :Yahoo (21):  )
نیم ساعت میرم نت
بعد هم لالا  :Yahoo (99): 
................
حتما هم اجرا میشه!  :Yahoo (20): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

فردا ساعت 10 پا میشم...11 میرم کلاس فیزیک تا 1...
بعد ناهار میخورم تا 2:30
3 شرو میکنم تا 5 فیزیک نوسان میخونم...
5:15 تا 6:30 دینی میخونم
6:45 تا 8:45 زیست گیاهی میخونم
9 تا 11 عربی ماهینی میبینم...
نیم ساعت میرم نت
11:30 تا 12:30 شیمی اسید و باز میبینم یا از رو ونوس یا از رو آفبا (تو دو راهی گیر کردم  :Yahoo (21):  )
نیم ساعت میرم نت
بعد هم لالا  :Yahoo (99): 
................
حتما هم اجرا میشه!  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohaqd

خیلی خوبه. آفرین... نوشتن برنامه جالبه منم مینویسم: 
من فردا 8-10 آناتومی سروگردن دکتر حجازی رو میخونم بعد از روی آناتومی گری مرور میکنم تا ساعت 11 بعدش کلا استراحته تا ساعت 16 که میرم سراغ Medical Terminology تا ساعت 18. بعدش دانش آموز دارم تا 20. از 20:30 تا 22 فیزیک پزشکی دکتر تکاور میخونم و ساعت 22:30 تا 23:30 هم نمونه سوال طرح میکنم. :yahoo (1):

----------


## angel

امروز فوق العاده بودم 

همه چیز طبق برنامه و حتی فراتر از برنامه شد

کاش تا خوده کنکور هر روز مثه امروز باشه...

فردا هم به همین منوال میخونم 

تا خوشحالت کنم : )

روزای خوب تو راهه

----------


## MAHSA

منم ایشالا فردا 13 ساعت ینی میشه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Tinker Bell

فردا 10 ساعت میخونم.... :Yahoo (83): 
ببینم چقدر  اراده دارم...
1 میخوابم تا 7 8 ...بعدم استارت تا شب
فردا شب میبینمتون...نت هم نمیام بینش
فعلا دوستان
شب خوش

----------


## johnosa1995

فيزيك١- زبان انگليسي-رياضي مرور مثلثات-تست بخش ترموديناميك فيزيك٣

----------


## MAHSA

تا الان عالی  :Yahoo (9):  خدایا شکرت

----------


## ali.z

3 ساعت فیزیک(فصل1 فیزیک3).3ساعت ریاضی(مرور سال دوم).3ساعت زیست(فصل2 زیست1)3ساعت شیمی(استوکیومتری).تا الان 4 ساعت خوندم انشالله تا 12 شب 8 ساعت دیگه میخونم

----------


## johnosa1995

سرما خوردم رفتم دكتر گلوم اينقد درد ميكنه كه نميتونم بخونم:yahoo (19):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

سرما خوردم رفتم دكتر گلوم اينقد درد ميكنه كه نميتونم بخونم:yahoo (19):

----------


## Joker72

اینم باز از اون تاپیکاست  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
حالا هرچی. تاپیک خودمه اصلا دلم میخواد دوباره بالا بیاد (نیست خیلی محبوبه و آخرین پستشم مال 7 سال پیش نیست) ولی به هرحال زیرخاکیه و ارزش معنوی داره :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

فردا خودم باید RNA های استخراج شده رو cDNA کنم و اگرم برسم یه PCR بزارم.

----------

